
Show HN: Docspell – a fresh document organizer written in Scala and Elm - eikek
https://github.com/eikek/docspell
======
eikek
Hello HN,

for about the last year I worked in the evenings on a tool that would let me
cope with all the postal and electronic mail and documents that arrive at home
to get a bit organized there. It's a rather basic software (more an
opinionated tool in contrast to a generic "dms"), but it serves me quite well
moving away from too much paper.

